# Workshop Plan Needed.



## rizla01 (11 Aug 2007)

Hi All.

O.k. I have built a couple of sheds before but now I am going to build, not ONE but TWO workshops. One for rebuilding a Scimitar SS1 & t'other for woodwork.

They will both be 15ft x 12ft with four courses of bricks at the bottom.

The first will have a 7ft opening front 7ft rear leading into the second (also a 7ft opening) and with a 7ft opening to the right hand side.

They want to look old and have found that I can get tannelised 7in shiplap in brown stain for not much more than plain.

I intend using 4x2 for the uprights set at 24in spacing all round. trouble is what timbers do I need for the roof structure? 6x2's or heavier?

I intend using tiles and the height will be 12ft from ground (minus the brickwork) and the roof about a 45deg pitch.

The span on first shed will be across the 15ft and on the second across the 12 ft.

(They will join later but regs say max can not be more than 5m x 6m without planning approval) :twisted: 

Does anyone know of any plans available for what I want?

Has anyone built such a beast.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers chaps.  

PS I now have a Ryobi 10" slide-saw and need to make it pay for itself so trusses not really an option plus they look so UGLY.

Terry


----------



## NeilO (12 Aug 2007)

Hi Rizla, 
cant help with the plans , but Taunton press have a book available from Axminster..
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Taunton-Building-a-Shed-462934.htm

hope it helps


----------



## Adam (13 Aug 2007)

I'd dive intot the projects/workshops section, and go through post by post looking for "workshop build" type ones and get some ideas. You may have to trawl back a long way - but their is plenty of info and pictures - which will help give you a good start.

Adam


----------



## rizla01 (14 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far, chaps.


----------

